# Epoxy foor and integral cove base



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

We are working on a commercial renovation where we would like to have an integral floor and cove.

I have experience with Ardex and other leveling compounds, but sadly lacking in epoxy floor systems.

What I would like to happen is to tie an epoxy floor and cove system into a central floor drain. There is also an elevator shaft to the room, so that would need to be taken into account as well. We can make the leveling happen, but how do you integrate either a 4" or 2-3" drains into the system?

Area is gutted, so we have freedom to do whatever. We are above an unfinished basement, with wood construction. We have ran drains, supplies and ductwork, so we'd need to dodge these.

Anyone ever done any ORs? That's what I'm looking at. We have some flooring bids, but I'm not sure, as the GC, if their solutions are the best way to go. I'd rather keep it in house with a better system, if possible.

Our contract scope doesn't include the flooring aspect, btw. I'm just trying to find the best way to do things. I'm wary of someone messing up my fine project


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

ParamountPaint said:


> We are working on a commercial renovation where we would like to have an integral floor and cove.
> 
> I have experience with Ardex and other leveling compounds, but sadly lacking in epoxy floor systems.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the question is about the drain. Generally key cuts are made at an inward degree so wear points and moisture can not lift the epoxy at its weakest point. Is that what you mean? Cove bases are a challenge to do. The old way was with a special trowel. dura-Flex.com has some great training videos on how to install a cove base. There are also ready made cove moldings for epoxy floors that are anchored to the floor and integrated into the floor. Hope that helps and I apologize if I'm way off base. No pun intended!


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Funeral home prep room. The area was last remodeled in 1968. We are installing a drench shower, which didn't exist before, in addition to everything else being new.

When we started, flooring was outside of our scope. 

So I need to integrate a 4" floor drain into a wood framed floor over a basement. Everything about this can be easily done, outside of the 4" drain and flooring tie in.

3" drain would be easy. I can get a clamp drain to a pan with that. 4" not so much product selection.

Flooring is still outside of our scope, but I am not impressed by the proposed solutions.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I suppose the question revolves around the best flooring system for the job at hand.

I've got some people calling for tile, some for commercial sheet goods, and some for epoxy. The 4" drain is a sticking point, but 2 3" drains would work, although not as tidily.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Flooring guys put down sheet goods today. It was some thick stuff, so hopefully it will do the trick. We should be able to get the cabs and fixtures all in and wrap this up before 2017.

In the future, though, I would like to investigate more epoxy systems for this scenario. We do a bit of work in the med industry, and it is usually a 3rd party flooring company, but I would like to bring it into the fold and control the quality and timeline better.


----------

